# Le dock pour IPOD ?



## Anonyme (22 Août 2010)

Bonjour

Cherchant une station d'accueil permettant de connecter

- mon IPOD Classic 160 Go
- mon IPHONE 3GS

pour 

- les recharger
- les connecter à une chaine HI FI, je me demandais si ce produit ne répondrait pas à mes besoins

http://store.apple.com/fr/product/MB125G/C?fnode=MTY1NDA0OQ&mco=MTA4MjUwNjc

Le seul souci est que j'ai deux amplis, l'un avec une connexion Auxiliaire Jack stéréo (petit format), et l'autre à connexion auxiliaire cinch (donc 2 prises, L et R) : je voudrais donc savoir si le dock Apple permettrait de connecter sur tout type d'amplis et quelle est la connectique du dock (que l'on ne voit pas sur le site Apple .)

Merci pour votre aide et vos conseils

Le top serait un dock à la fois audio et vidéo pour visionner mes videos et photos IPHONE sur ma télé mais je demande sans doute bien trop :love:

Encore merci.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h21 ----------

Apparemment c'est ok  je viens de trouver le mode d'emploi du Dock (je laisse le thread ça peut servir à d'autres) 
http://manuals.info.apple.com/en_US/Apple_Universal_Dock.pdf


----------



## Steve Jobs (23 Août 2010)

Le connecteur à l'arrière du Dock est simple connecteur 3,5mm en plus d'un connecteur pour cable iPod, tu peux le brancher sur tous les amplis que tu veux même s'il l'ampli possède une double prise il suffit d'avoir le cable adéquat, bien sûr que tu saurait l'utiliser avec tes deux iPod pour les écouter sur tes chaines Hi-Fi et pour les recharge. Tu branche le Dock sur secteur et sur ton ampli 

Par contre pour la vidéo ça ce n'est pas encore d'actualité mais ça viendra, pour ça il y a des cables TV pour iPod: 
http://store.apple.com/be-fr/product/MB128ZA/B?fnode=MTY1NDA0OQ&mco=MTEwMjExMTM&s=topSellers

et pour le dock voilà une image des prises 
http://s2.noelshack.com/old/up/remotedock20080909-55d8093578.jpg

J'espère que ça t'as aidé!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2010)

Conseillé par SJ en personne 

Bien sur que ca m'a aidé je te remercie bcp, je vais le commander de ce pas


----------



## travisbarker (5 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour à tous et bonne année au passage 

Je recherche actuellement le même type de produit, à savoir une dock pour iPod classic à brancher sur un ampli de chaîne hi-fi.

La dock universelle d'Apple (avec la télécommande) pourrait convenir mais je préférerais avoir deux sorties cinch classiques plutôt qu'une sortie mini jack stéréo et je n'ai pas besoin de la télécommande.

Une autre question que je me pose concerne le volume de sortie. Est-il lié au volume de la sortie casque de l'iPod ? Ou le volume de sortie est-il désactivé depuis l'iPod une fois qu'il est connecté sur une dock ?

Voilà, donc quel(s) modèle(s) me conseillez-vous ?

D'avance merci !


----------

